# PA Trolling Motor



## Reelnauti (Oct 5, 2011)

I put a 46lb thrust trolling motor on my PA for longer trips. I was wondering if anyone else had anything on their kayak. I had to make my own mount since I didn't want to pay $1000+ for a bassyak one. Anyway, I made a mount, a motor tilt system, and will be adding steering cables within the next couple weeks. I was thinking about running cables to some of the foot steering products out there since the rudder basically has no effect with the motor behind it. I also made it so that the motor detaches fairly quickly. Anyone else do anything similar?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't but if u can post some pics interested in how u set it up


----------



## Reelnauti (Oct 5, 2011)

I attached pictures. Not sure if this will work. Motor tilt is not on these. Basically it allows me to trim the motor if I get in some shallow areas or trim it up if i want to peddle.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Careful where you use it, I've heard of FWC cracking down on powered unregistered boats. Might never happen but you never know. I think the law requires any powered vessel to be registered.


----------



## Reelnauti (Oct 5, 2011)

I live in New Orleans and am in pensacola going to UWF. Pretty sure the law is the same. Getting it registered soon, dont want to take any chances.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty cool keep us posted. . How much u think it will cost to register?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

$36.70/ year. Based on fee data from the Florida DOT website.


----------



## Reelnauti (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah about the same in LA too.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks sweet, what size battery are you using?


----------



## Reelnauti (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a stowaway I am going to try. Its a ST27DC180


----------



## SteveK (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's the Bassyaks unit, the reason it $899 may have something to due with a hand controlled PWM unit, a kill switch, top quality marine grade hardware. The best maneuverability of any trolling motor setup on the Market. There's parts in there you don't even know about.
There's a no BS warranty, something happens it's fixed.
They can built a $200 unit but why do things half-ass.
The NOS 46 thrust lb motor is slower than the new C2 40 thrust lb motor.
Thrust doesn't equal speed!!


Tighlines
Steve


----------

